# NJATC Aptitude test



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

If I took the NJATC Aptitude test for one local, can I take my score anywhere if I pass or must I take it for every Local I apply to... The NJATC website states that if you try to take the test more than once in a six month period(if you fail or just trying to raise your score) they will eliminate you. Just wanted to see if anyone had any idea. thanks


----------

